# ESP light and CEL are on after SP stage 2 install



## Poody (Jun 13, 2011)

As the title states, my esp light is stuck on after I installed my stage 2 MAF based kit. I made sure all my connections are tight, and I checked my work as I went. The pump/solenoid worked when I used the boost mode and blew into the rubber hose. I have a new clutch that i have to baby for another 400 miles, so i dont know if the pump works with the controller in either mode while actually driving. 

Anyways, after my first test drive with the kit in, I noticed that the ESP light came on, as well as the CEL. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Poody (Jun 13, 2011)

I fixed my problem. Checked the continuity of the maf signal wire, had high resistance so I replaced it. No more lights :thumbup:


----------

